# PS3 Laufwerk dreht nicht mehr



## Gorgomir (20. September 2016)

Hi zusammen, vielleicht weiss hier ja jemand bescheid. Meine PS3 scheint seit gestern ein Problem mit dem Laufwerk zu haben. Discs werden eingezogen und das Icon dreht sich, der Motor bleibt aber stehen und bewegt sich nicht. 

Es handelt sich um eine 60 GB FAT, mit dem Laufwerk KEM 400AAA.

Bevor ich mir einen neuen Laser kaufe, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich noch etwas versuchen soll. Den Laser gereinigt habe ich schon.


----------



## PHENOMII (20. September 2016)

Hi,

Hast du das mal geöffnet und dir die Mechanik angeschaut?
Kenne mich damit ein wenig aus - habe damals, als der Laser meiner 60GB Fat Lady durch war die gesamte Laufwerkseinheit getauscht. Am besten  öffnest du das LW mal und machst Fotos von oben und unten und wenns geht hier posten oder du schickst sie mir via PM 

Du kannst am Laufwerk die obere LW-Abdeckung übrigens erstmal weglassen - nur die runde schwarze Scheibe mit dem Magneten würde ich - sobald die CD eingezogen ist auf das LW legen, damit die Disc halt hat. Dann sieht man schon einiges und kann ggf. die Laufwerksmechanik ausschließen 


LG

PHENOMII


----------



## Gorgomir (20. September 2016)

Es ist der Laser, als der Defekt auftrat, wollte meine Frau zocken und das spiel stürzte mit der Meldung "Defekte Daten" ab. Der Bilnkt auch nicht, die Mechanik sitzt ordentlich, ist nicht verstellt. 

Habe auch noch mal deinen Tipp probiert, funzte leider auch nicht. Die Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf noch schicken, werde aber wohl dennoch einen neuen Laser kaufen müssen.


----------

